# Eure Restekiste-Bikes



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

Da es hier viele gibt die aus ihrer Restekiste Bikes zusammenbauen,erstelle ich doch einfach einen neuen fred.
Hab ja auch sowas zum trainieren.
Hier darf man jetzt alle zusammengewürfelten Bikes reinstellen. 

Bitte den Titel ernst nehmen und wirklich Restekisten reinstellen
Hier meines.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (2. Mai 2010)

:-|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (2. Mai 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da es hier viele gibt die aus ihrer Restekiste Bikes zusammenbauen,erstelle ich doch einfach einen neuen fred.
> Hab ja auch sowas zum trainieren.
> Hier darf man jetzt alle zusammengewürfelten Bikes reinstellen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du den Speedy aus der Restekiste hast, kannst du mir den ja für lau verkaufen.^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

ein plexus als restekiste ist schon hart 




eigentlich ist mein fully au nur aus "resten" aufgebaut, aber wir wollen es mal net uebertreiben


----------



## ZeFlo (2. Mai 2010)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> :-|



großartig  

ciao
flo


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Speedy aus der Restekiste hast, kannst du mir den ja für lau verkaufen.^^


 
Ne Ne bene bleibt dran. Hab aber manchmal schon mühe damit. Hart wie sau!!!!!;-)

Bis jetzt wirklich geile bikes aus der restekiste. Das plexus is ja der hammer!!! welche grösse isses denn??


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

So gefällts mir jungs. schöne rstekisten-bikes hier. Weiter so...man darf auch mal was über ein bike sagen. so wie über das plexus.


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Mai 2010)

Rollende Restesammlung, nicht schön aber fährt und macht Spaß:


----------



## memphis35 (2. Mai 2010)

Auch eine Restekiste





Mfg  35


----------



## Marko S (3. Mai 2010)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> :-|



schöne Restekiste vor allem die Bomber, da haben die in Italien noch ordentliche Gabeln gebaut.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Mai 2010)

Das Plexus  find ich toll  Lenkerendschalthebel an den Hörnchen hab ich noch nie gesehen - wie schaltet/fährt sich das denn so; warum wurde das so gemacht?!

Noch harmonischer wär's vllt. mit 'nem Drop-Bar. Und Griffe waren wohl auch nicht mehr in der Restekiste, oder?!

Das "grüne" Scapin ist auch echt schick. Mit grüner Ferdergabel hat's mir besser gefallen.

Das Thema "Restekistebikes" ist jedenfalls spannend. Bitte weitermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (3. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Und Griffe waren wohl auch nicht mehr in der Restekiste, oder?!


Schau dir nochmal seinen Benutznamen an und dann denk nochmal an die fehlenden Griffe. Dann las dir viel Zeit beim nachdenken. Dann sollte es dämmern....


----------



## Isar2 (7. Mai 2010)

Ich will mehr Fotos von diesem Bike 

Für mich ist das was J.Ö.R.G macht der inbegriff des BIKEPURISTEN.

MfG,


----------



## Jaypeare (7. Mai 2010)

Das war mal mein Restekisten-Bike. Mittlerweile sind die meisten Teile wieder in die Kiste gewandert und bis auf wenige Reste verkauft. Sozusagen liegen jetzt also die Reste dieser Kiste in meiner Restekiste...

Schade drum, hat Spass gemacht. Aber es fiel meinem Bastelwahn zum Opfer. Zu viele Bikes und Platz- bzw. Geldbedarf für das nächste Projekt.

Das Ritchey ist zum Verlieben, Glückwunsch. Sowas würde ich auch gerne mal in meiner Restekiste finden .


----------



## scapin76 (18. Mai 2010)

na dann will ich auch mal meine Restekiste zeigen....


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Mai 2010)

das restekisten chili gefällt mir besser als die meisten top durchgestylten 8kg bomber

obwohl dürfte auch um die 9kg wiegen oder ??????

aber ein paar bessere Fotos hätte es verdient



evt noch ein 25.4er lenker


----------



## scapin76 (18. Mai 2010)

Duerfte sich so um die 10kg bewegen.
Bessere Fotos kommen...versprochen
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo cooles hot chili. eddy hat recht...auch retsekisten haben schöne fotos verdient.


Hei eddy hast du keines????


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Mai 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Hei eddy hast du keines????




du spielst auf meinen 12 ender an

hab ich schon bei den singlespeeder,n gepostet

von meiner cc restekiste mach ich am wochenende mal ein paar fotos


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

das ist doch mal was...ein hübscher 12ender.
Was ist das für ne farbe??? sieht hübsch aus. Weisst du die RAL Nr. davon?? 
Lasse mir einen stahlrahmen bruzzeln und die farbe wäre noch was.


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung schlumpfblau

ich hasse die farbe


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

Nee gefällt mir...schlumpfblau is doch mal was. vielleicht wird es auch ein hübsches grün. So wie die rahmen von on one. aber bis dahin ist noch ne weile. Kann bis ende jahr dauern. aber ich kann warten.
hast du noch ein foto von der seite von deinem schlumpfblauen wäre auch noch nett. also hau rein.


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Mai 2010)

in meinem album


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2010)

die traumbikes von heute sind oft die restekisten von morgen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> die traumbikes von heute sind oft die restekisten von morgen




Das ist wahr. Volle Zustimmung dazu. 

Deshalb warte ich immer ein paar Jahre auf Gelegenheiten.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> in meinem album


 
He eddy jetzt erzähl mir aber nicht dass alle noch in deinem besitz sind. Ne hübsche sammlung an schönen bikes hast du da. Das vodoo ist besonders hübsch.


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Mai 2010)

ne hab noch ein paar mehr

das schwarz-weiße Fusion ist Tod dafür das Silber-weiße

und das weiße Zaskar ist auch weg

die anderen sind nicht alle aktuell

Das Voodoo ist auch mein Lieblingsrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Das Voodoo ist auch mein Lieblingsrad



Kein Wunder: Das Vodoo sieht ja auch echt richtig gut aus und wenn's sich auch noch so fährt wie's aussieht, ja dann ...


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Mai 2010)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> :-|


 
 wow!


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das Plexus  find ich toll  Lenkerendschalthebel an den Hörnchen hab ich noch nie gesehen - wie schaltet/fährt sich das denn so; warum wurde das so gemacht?!
> 
> Noch harmonischer wär's vllt. mit 'nem Drop-Bar. Und Griffe waren wohl auch nicht mehr in der Restekiste, oder?!
> 
> ...



warum um alles in der welt soll an den ritchey ein dropbar ran 
griffe braucht der besitzer nicht 

ciao
flo


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> warum um alles in der welt soll an den ritchey ein dropbar ran
> griffe braucht der besitzer nicht
> 
> ciao
> flo



Du hast doch am Brave & Rock Lobster auch Dropbars rangemacht, oder?!!! 

Finde das eben z.Zt. optisch interessanter, gerade in Verbindung mit Federgabel.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Mai 2010)

ja, speziell beim brave passt es ja auch, da
a.) aus der generation wo dropbar noch ein thema war und 
b.) das steuerrohr auch noch 'ne halbwegs vernünftige länge hat. 
aber ohne min. 50° vorbauwinkel geht auch am brave nichts

der dropbar am lobster ist eher ein touren/cross lenker wie ein dirt drop, zu wenig breit und zu wenig "flare" (biegung der lenkerenden nach aussen). 

wenn du einen am ritchey sinnvoll montieren willst, sind min. 80mm spacer und ein vorbauwinkel von 40°+ nötig. 
nicht nur optisch ist das dann nur noch schlimm ...  siehe anhang 

ciao
flo


----------



## scapin76 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde der grobstolligen Bereifung und der Restebikes,

hier wie versprochen die (ich hoffe) vernuenftigen Fotos des Restechilies und eines weiteren Gefaehrten.
Gruesse


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Mai 2010)

das chilli ist einfach schön
da hast du bestimmt immer noch spass dran darauf zu fahre
oder ist es noch nicht länger in deinem besitz ??


----------



## scapin76 (28. Mai 2010)

spass macht es auf jeden fall immer wieder das chili zufahren, kommt aber leider viel zusellten zum einsatz....und natuerlich ist es noch in meinen besitz, fahrraeder verkauft man(n) doch nicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



salut


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Mai 2010)

ich meinte damit ob du es schon lange hast

hab mein ersten hochwertigen rahmen (94er Zaskar) auch wieder aufgebaut 
und es macht immer wieder spaß damit zu düsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin76 (29. Mai 2010)

ach so meintest du das. sorry hab ich wohl aufm schlauch 
gestanden ja das chili hab schon lange. den rahmen hab ich damals direkt bei hc (mitte der neunziger) gekauft  und selber ueber die jahre aufgebaut. und es macht nach wievor sehr viel spass damit rum zuheizen, obwohl es laut "bike bravo" unmoeglich ist mit 60cm federweg xc zufahren.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Mai 2010)

in meiner restekiste steckt halt auch einiges das zu schade zum wegwerfen und zu wertvoll zum verkaufen ist 
















ab und zu ganz selten wirds auch gefahren, irgendwie wollte ich dann doch federung und die griffe am 29er waren irgendwie auch zu dick .....


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Mai 2010)

schade das sowas als restekiste enden muss . gefällt mir irgendwie...der rahmen vorallem.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Mai 2010)

der rahmen ist auch secondoderthirth-hand dafür musste mein Serotta Ti-Max gehen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



GENIAL.


----------



## maddda (5. Juni 2010)

Karte aus den Speichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (5. Juni 2010)

Cantisockel könnst du raus nehmen und die Kette ölen. Sonst ist es doch perfekt. Und ein Rad auf das man keine Rücksicht wegen Kratzern und Dreck nehmen muss, macht doch am Meisten Spaß.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Juni 2010)

cantisockel halten die gabel zusammen Brücke wird so festgeschraubt ... ich müsst sie kürzen nur wären sie dann.... öhm kurz


----------



## Sahnie (6. Juni 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> cantisockel halten die gabel zusammen Brücke wird so festgeschraubt ... ich müsst sie kürzen nur wären sie dann.... öhm kurz




Gibt extra Blindschrauben für Marzocchi. Gut, kosten Geld und das ist ein Restebike. Macht aber optisch viel aus.


----------



## nullvektor (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne bilder von deinem gefährt. Die farbe gefällt.


----------



## Spezialistz (10. Juni 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> in meiner restekiste steckt halt auch einiges das zu schade zum wegwerfen und zu wertvoll zum verkaufen ist






ne neue kette, anderer vorbau, anderer sattel, canti's weg und dann noch 2 gleiche bremsen und es ist schöner als viele andere räder hier im forum.

was ist das denn fürn steuersatz? unten irgendwas, oben king?


----------



## Rseven (10. Juni 2010)

kette braucht er wegen der Optik keine neue. Die sieht beim 24h finale Ligure nach 5 min so aus.

Schickes radl!


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juni 2010)

kette ist wahrscheinlich rohloff, hält gehört einfach wieder geölt

vorbau passt von der länge gut zum 666mm 15° stahllenker
steuersatz ist king, einfach no logo und alt '94 oder so
bremsen lagen so in der restekiste
ich hatte mal 2 avid jucy7 mit 5er kolben, die hattan aber eindruckpunktproblem zwischenzeitlich und landeten noch tiefer in der restekiste, im moment sind die aber an einem andern beik


zur gabel

ich bau das bike mindestens so oft um wie ichs fahre .... vielleicht bau ich mal die steckachs x-fly ein, die ist weniger rot und klappert nicht so doof beim ausfedern ..... da kann man auch die sockel rausschrauben es bleibt aber dann noch etwas stehen das vielleicht auch wieder jemandem nicht passt ....


----------



## buheitel (18. Januar 2011)

das Beste ist sowieso der Puky-Aufkleber 


eddy 1 schrieb:


> du spielst auf meinen 12 ender an
> 
> hab ich schon bei den singlespeeder,n gepostet
> 
> von meiner cc restekiste mach ich am wochenende mal ein paar fotos


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2011)

mein Restebeik:







Rahmen fÃ¼r 340 â¬ aus der Bucht, bis auf KeFÃ¼ und Schalthebel lag alles irgendwo zufÃ¤llig im Kella rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (18. Januar 2011)

Rahmen wurde neu gekauft. Ein par Wochen Später kam die Gabel dazu, da die alte abgeraucht war.

Der Rest ist Rest.


----------



## steve81 (18. Januar 2011)

Schicke Bremse


----------



## hardflipper (18. Januar 2011)

Sei froh, dass ich sie dir abgenommen habe! Sonst würdest du dich heute noch mit rumärgern.


----------



## olli (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## .nOx (22. Januar 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Rahmen wurde neu gekauft. Ein par Wochen Später kam die Gabel dazu, da die alte abgeraucht war.
> 
> Der Rest ist Rest.



Hi,
ist das der L Rahmen und was ist mit deinem Steuersatz unten los?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2011)

Immer schön eure restekiste bikes zu sehen. Einige hier wären froh sie hätten solch schöne bikes für sich. Das schöne daran ist, dass auch eigentlich nicht mehr gebrauchte teile noch für was gut sind.

Weiter mit euren kisten.


----------



## hardflipper (23. Januar 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist das der L Rahmen und was ist mit deinem Steuersatz unten los?



Hi, das ist der XL!!! Habe den Rahmen nur gekauft, weil es von der Geometrie her der einzige war, der einigermaßen zu meinem Fully passt. Ich gewöhne mich nicht gerne um.

Und da er billig war hatte ich ihn halt zum Winterrad deklariert. 

Mir war der Lenkwinkel noch zu Steil, deswegen habe ich unten diesen "komischen" Steuersatzkonus verbaut, der die Front um 15 mm anhebt. Dadurch kann ich mir oben Spacer sparen (opitk) und komme somit auf den gewünschen Lenkwinkel und die richtige Lenkerhöhe.

Letzteres ist natürlich ein Kompromiss, der mir aber lieber ist als z.B. ein Rizerbar. :kotz:

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Hobel.


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Januar 2011)

wo gibt es den diese steuerrohr verlängerung ???
hab ich noch nie von gehört


----------



## hardflipper (24. Januar 2011)

HighTemp 42 oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (30. Januar 2011)

handycam + restlicht ist nicht so die gute idee


----------



## -Testpilot- (30. Januar 2011)




----------



## onkel_doc (1. Februar 2011)

Nu isses verkauft...einfach zu viel räder...sniff


----------



## xtcnrsteam (8. März 2011)

Hi,

folgendes Restkiste Bike passt zwar nicht wirklich ins Cross Country Racing Forum aber da es woanders noch weniger passt poste ich es hier. 

Meinem Kumpel Frank wurde das Stadtbike geklaut und so kams, dass ich ihm ein Low Budget Stadtmtb aufgebaut habe. Es besteht fast gänzlich aus Restekistekomponenten und zwar meiner und den Kisten einiger User ausm Forum.






Da die Komponenten der Userrestekisten nicht umsonst waren hat es am Ende 220 Euro gekostet.


Vielen Dank an 
Michael für Lenker Griffe und Vorbau
Andy für die Bremshebel
Mike für den Shifter
Jens für Rahmen, Gabel, Stütze, Bremsen, Steuersatz, Innenlager und den Baumarktrad Pedalen ;-)
und David für den Tip mit den günstigen Laufrädern.

Aus meiner Kiste stammen nur Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Sattel und die Bremszüge.
Neu sind Laufräder, Schläuche, Reifen, Spannachsen, Kette und Kassette.


----------



## Jbnk03 (8. März 2011)

Geil bis ins Detail! Da bin ich ja fast stolz 

Und den Thread kannte ich auch noch nicht. 

Viel Spass damit!

Gruß, Jens


----------



## memphis35 (8. März 2011)

Hallo

Meine Restekiste , Rahmen v.d. Bucht 50 Euronen , Lenker v. Bikeshopflohmarkt 14â¬     Rest : Restekiste






Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. März 2011)

Das schwarz-weisse is ja mal richtig durchgestylt...passt alles gut zusammen. Was man nicht alles mit wenig geld aufbauen kann.


----------



## Metrum (8. März 2011)

Und ich hoffte den schwarz-weißen Rahmen NIE wieder zu sehen, nachdem er gefühlte Jahre im Markt auftauchte und ich schon flehte ihn in der Oker zu versenken. 
Aber ich muss gestehen - soooo übel siehts ja nun gar nicht aus.


----------



## StillPad (8. März 2011)

Ohman ich bin geschockt

Eure Restekiste Bikes sind besser als das was man zu 99% auf den Straßen sieht.

Mein Reste Bike ist die Stadtschlampe geworden, aber selbst dafür is die noch zu gut.
Somit hat es sich eigendlich zum täglichen Rad entwickelt für die klein Besorgungen.


----------



## xtcnrsteam (9. März 2011)

Also jetzt sagt mal nichts gegen den schwarz weissen Rahmen. Ohne den wäre der ganze low budget Aufbau nicht möglich gewesen. Ich habe ihn wirklich für nen Abbel und Ei mitsamt einigen Anbauteilen in der Börse bekommen. Schätze es war echt an der Zeit, dass er dort entlassen wurde.


----------



## Metrum (9. März 2011)

Ja das weiß ich doch! 
Und wie ich schon schrieb ist er doch ganz nett benutzt wurden und der Braunschweiger muss sich von mir deswegen nun nicht mehr "beschimpfen" lassen. Der Preis war schon äußerst günstigst!!!


----------



## Jbnk03 (17. März 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> Und ich hoffte den schwarz-weißen Rahmen NIE wieder zu sehen, nachdem er gefühlte Jahre im Markt auftauchte und ich schon flehte ihn in der Oker zu versenken.
> Aber ich muss gestehen - soooo übel siehts ja nun gar nicht aus.


Kannst mal sehen. Gut, dass ich ihn nicht in die Oker geschmissen hab.

Bin schon fast neidisch, vor allem hab ich jetzt ein Restebike zusammen und keinen Rahmen mehr dafür...


----------



## Metrum (17. März 2011)

Du, dann guck mal beim Jens, der hat immer günstige (Neu) Rahmen im Angebot! Gleich hier drüber, an der linken Seite (Bikemarktanzeigen). Und der ist auch ganz nett, berät gern und lässt mit sich reden!


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2011)

Die Story dazu gibt es HIER


----------



## oneeasy (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Metrum (16. Dezember 2013)

Das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (16. Dezember 2013)

Hahaha bin zu doof mit dem Handy umzugehen......danke Dir Metrum


----------



## Metrum (16. Dezember 2013)

Naja, mit dem Handy kann ich es sicherlich auch nicht!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2013)

Meine Frau nimmt ihren  Sattel 
Und wählt den Rahmen und gabel

Rest ist immer restekiste


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2013)

Da hab ich auch wieder zwei...bilder folgen...

Bei mir sind es ja immer restekiste bikes


----------



## Metrum (17. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es ja immer restekiste bikes[/B]



Nur die vom Don sehen nicht aus wie aus der Restekiste, Jens!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2013)

Man Veikko ich zieh mir gerade wieder mal dein Messer aus dem rücken...


----------



## Metrum (18. Dezember 2013)

Du weißt doch dass ich es immer mit viel Liebe reinsteche! 

P.S. Ich will mein altes Forum wieder, das sieht jetzt total scheisze aus!!


----------



## InoX (18. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem Handy ist das neue Forum ein absoluter Albtraum. Werde demnächst deutlich weniger hier sein. 

Das von Oneeasy sieht gut aus. Vielleicht baue ich mein Fusion ja im nächsten Jahr auch wieder auf. Da müsste ich nur noch eine Carbon Starrgabel, einen LRS und Bremsen in die Restekiste packen..


----------



## phoxxx (23. Dezember 2013)

Rahmen, Kurbel, Kasette, Umwerfer , Kette, Pedale sind neu. ( Bremse auch, aber auf dem Foto ist noch ne Hayes HFX Nine und eine SLX zu sehen... wurden dann noch nem Lagerverkauf gegen eine Elixir 7 getauscht )
Die Z1 Wedge bin ich um 2002 rum im DH gefahren mit 130mm ... jetzt auf 100mm gekürzt, zwecks CC Einsatz.

Auf dem Foto noch ohne Avid Elixir 7
VR: 180er
HR: 160er
und Mountainking II Bereifung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2013)

Mein Salsa würde auch schon als restekiste betitelt


----------



## dor michü (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja.....eher die neu Reiche Restekiste


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

Find ich auch etwas fett für eine Restekiste.


----------



## maddin. (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Laktathunter (25. Dezember 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein Salsa würde auch schon als restekiste betitelt


Die Restkiste vom Jens wird halt nach jedem Aufbau voller


----------



## AngryApe (1. Januar 2014)

Mittlerweile optisch leider etwas vergewaltigt; macht aber dafür umso mehr Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (6. Januar 2014)

Restebike, und Winterhu.e.


----------



## oneeasy (5. Januar 2016)

OSo habe mir jetzt überlegt für den Winter ein Restebike aufzubauen. Hatte eigentlich alles außer den Rahmen der ist ein Raw noName den ich etwas mit Aufklebern versehen habe da er mir ohne zu nackisch war und damit mein Element nicht so einsam ist. Also alle RM fahrer nicht böse sein.....


----------



## InoX (5. Januar 2016)

Ohne Kettenführung mit einem normalen Schaltwerk? 
Der Knick im Unterrohr ist mir zu stark aber sonst ists nicht schlecht.


----------



## oneeasy (5. Januar 2016)

Ein NW Kettenblatt ist schon auf dem Weg. Auf meinem Fully fahr ich das genau so NW und normales Schaltwerk funktioniert alles bestens hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Kettenabwurf.


----------

